# RIP Koi



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Koi was a beautiful marble that had a senseless death. He was active, healthy and my little boy. He was only with me a few short months, but i hope he was happy in those months. I will miss him forever!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Am so sorry you lost him  he was so beautiful, god has different plans for him and he is in gods hands now


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw  Sorry for your loss of Koi. He's under the Bridge now <3 hugs.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you Laki


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Im sorry  He was so beautiful!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I give you my condolences , he was a very beautiful Betta, and I'm sure he was close to your heart, but now, he is up in fishy heaven... doin what ever fish in fishy heaven do.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you DX


----------

